# some questions on the MDFLY AU5017



## toozie21 (Aug 23, 2012)

So I have an AU5017 that I want to use in a prop and I am a little confused (the datasheet leaves something to be desired).

The autio out is L, R, and AGND. Can I just hook a plain old 2-wire PC speaker between AGND and either L or R? Do I need something else in place before that? I assume a normal mono mp3 will play out fine through either L and R, but I am not sure if I need to get rid of a DC-bias or anything.

Secondly, are commands like "repeat" permanent across reboots?


----------



## Rick (Feb 6, 2012)

Most PC speakers are stereo, R, L, and ground. You could use just the R or L and ground.
Repeat function is active low. All control pins (vol, next, prev, rdm, rpt, and p/p) are active low. See page 4 of 11 of AU5017 manual.


----------



## ScaryLane (Jun 3, 2013)

toozie21 said:


> So I have an AU5017 that I want to use in a prop and I am a little confused (the datasheet leaves something to be desired).
> 
> The autio out is L, R, and AGND. Can I just hook a plain old 2-wire PC speaker between AGND and either L or R? Do I need something else in place before that? I assume a normal mono mp3 will play out fine through either L and R, but I am not sure if I need to get rid of a DC-bias or anything.
> 
> Secondly, are commands like "repeat" permanent across reboots?


First, the Audio out on the AU5017 is "line-level" (like your MP-3 player's headphone jack) and can not drive a speaker without some kind of amp. (Think power computer speakers.)

#2) When the modules powers up, it waits for a new command. (In other words, it does a cold boot on power up.) So no, it will not repeat the repeat command on boot up.

I did write-up a white paper on the AU5017 and you can find it at http://www.haunthackers.com/data/au5017/au5017_white_paper.pdf

Where did you get your AU5017 module? MDfly.com has been out of stock for months and it does not look like they are going to get it back in stock. (They stop replying to questions about restocking.)


----------



## toozie21 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks all for the info.

PC speakers were an example, but it was a bad one as I was thinking of the little 2 wire ones that get put inside of cases, not the larger ones that sit outside of the case.... that is my fault. The speaker in the headset of the phone has two wires, so it is not powered at all. I am guessing that if I hook up to it without an amp, worst case is things sound a little weak, right?

I read your great write up ScaryLane, thanks! Sadly, it doesn't seem like many people out there have written much on this unit, but it is probably because they never really had any stock of them for sale. Do you have any guess as to what their deal was with this unit?????

I bought a pair from Amazon about a year ago when they had about 5 in stock. It seems like it should be a nice board, it is a shame that they don't really seem to be supporting it!


----------



## ScaryLane (Jun 3, 2013)

Since I've nothing but problems with MDfly.com, I've been redesigning all of the Haunt Hackers PC board projects to use the DFplayer Mini audio player module.

This DFPlayer Mini is ...

1) Cheap. Ranging from $2 to $5 depending on the source.

2) It has both line-level out and mono speaker out at 3 watts or less.

3) Simple mounting using dual in-line pins already solder to the module.

4) it has many sources and should not have issues of running out.

I'm still working on my drivers for my PC board project to use the DFplayer Mini. (I find the on-line docs to just horrible with many mistakes.) Maybe this fall I will write a white paper on the module so others don't have the issues that I've had writing these drivers.


----------



## ScaryLane (Jun 3, 2013)

toozie21 said:


> Thanks all for the info.
> 
> I am guessing that if I hook up to it without an amp, worst case is things sound a little weak, right?
> 
> I read your great write up ScaryLane, thanks! Sadly, it doesn't seem like many people out there have written much on this unit, but it is probably because they never really had any stock of them for sale. Do you have any guess as to what their deal was with this unit?????


Line-Level audio is design as input for amp or powered speaker system. (Or little speakers right next to your ears as in headphones.)

Thanks for the complement on the write-up. I agree, more people need to share the info around the community.

As more MDfly.com, I really don't know what there problem is? They do got a good little player there and I wish the would fix their supply chain issues.

I would not mind spending a bit more on the stuff if I could order as I needed it. But my god, being out of stock 1/2 the time (or more) is no way to run a business!


----------



## toozie21 (Aug 23, 2012)

ScaryLane said:


> Since I've nothing but problems with MDfly.com, I've been redesigning all of the Haunt Hackers PC board projects to use the DFplayer Mini audio player module.
> 
> This DFPlayer Mini is ...
> 
> ...


Interesting, I will have to check that module out, thanks for bringing it up. I'd hate to buy more hardware if I have some that should work, but I also don't want to be using something that isn't supported or no one else is using.... Have you looked at some of the Arduino source code for controlling the board (I am pretty sure you are a parallax guy)? Maybe you can glean some information from there for your hardware. I look forward to seeing what you are able to gen up!!!!!



ScaryLane said:


> Line-Level audio is design as input for amp or powered speaker system. (Or little speakers right next to your ears as in headphones.)
> 
> Thanks for the complement on the write-up. I agree, more people need to share the info around the community.
> 
> ...


Since the phone's speaker is right next to the ear, I am going to say that that should be good enough for now (or at least a test). This is an old-school phone (not-digital), so it should be pretty similar to a headset in my mind. I guess I need to quite waffling and just try it out (I just didn't want to blow anything)....

I have a website where I try to share my info (www.tooz.us) since I know how valuable it is to me to glean ideas off of others and also see how they did similar things. It isn't as good as yours, but it is my little contribution.


----------



## ScaryLane (Jun 3, 2013)

toozie21 said:


> (I am pretty sure you are a parallax guy)?


I have not used parallax products in more than a decade. I mostly use R-Pi, Arduino, Pic and Picaxe. Picaxe is used for the PC board project because they are cheap, powerful and easy to understand. The understanding part is key for the hobbyist to writing their own programs.


----------



## toozie21 (Aug 23, 2012)

ScaryLane said:


> I have not used parallax products in more than a decade. I mostly use R-Pi, Arduino, Pic and Picaxe. Picaxe is used for the PC board project because they are cheap, powerful and easy to understand. The understanding part is key for the hobbyist to writing their own programs.


Whoops, my fault. I meant to say Picaxe.

I've never used Picaxe before. Usually I am a hardcore PIC guy, but I am starting to try to give Arduino a shot.....

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I use the JQ6500-16 (small built-in FLASH only) and the JQ6500-28 (uSD card or built-in FLASH) in my projects and they've been good performers.

They have stereo line level out as well as a mono speaker output (1.5W or so). The JQ6500-28 is sometimes called a JQ650-28 on eBay.


----------



## toozie21 (Aug 23, 2012)

ScaryLane said:


> I have not used parallax products in more than a decade. I mostly use R-Pi, Arduino, Pic and Picaxe. Picaxe is used for the PC board project because they are cheap, powerful and easy to understand. The understanding part is key for the hobbyist to writing their own programs.


I am hoping to get some time tonight to work on this project, do you know what the "repeat one repeat all" line does? I would assume that it means repeat a single track over and over, or play all the tracks and then repeat, but if that is the case, I don't see a way to turn repeat on/off anywhere....


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

On their other serial player RS232-TTL if you press the repeat button after it starts it will play until the end and stop.
Dave


----------



## toozie21 (Aug 23, 2012)

69-cat said:


> On their other serial player RS232-TTL if you press the repeat button after it starts it will play until the end and stop.
> Dave


Sadly, there isn't a repeat button on this one, hence my confusion.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## toozie21 (Aug 23, 2012)

My Arduino sketch is properly talking to the board and can query it fine. But when I go to play the dialtone MP3, the busy light comes on, but I don't hear anything. Right now I have AGND and R on the MDFLY going to SPK+ and SPK- (not sure which is going to + and which is going to - off the top of my head) on the phone headset. This really feels like all I need, but I get dead silence.

I am powering the AU5017 off of the Nano's 5V supply, but the AU5017 says it only draws 20 -30mA, so that should be fine (there are no good specs for what the 5V out on the Nano board can actually source).

One thing I just thought of was the volume. I assume that the volume defaults to a mid-level, but maybe it is down all the way and i need to turn it up some........


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Also make sure the mp3 file is a type that it can play correctly.


----------



## toozie21 (Aug 23, 2012)

I've got audio love! Got it working this evening. A loose connection on my audio plugs was done of my issues. Thanks guys!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

ScaryLane said:


> Since I've nothing but problems with MDfly.com, I've been redesigning all of the Haunt Hackers PC board projects to use the DFplayer Mini audio player module.
> 
> This DFPlayer Mini is ...
> 
> ...


Hello Steve, wanted to see if you wrote your white paper on the DFPlayer mini. I am working on some new controllers for next year but having serial issues not communicating with the player. It looks like it is not as simple as $01 to play a file!
Dave


----------



## toozie21 (Aug 23, 2012)

69-cat said:


> Hello Steve, wanted to see if you wrote your white paper on the DFPlayer mini. I am working on some new controllers for next year but having serial issues not communicating with the player. It looks like it is not as simple as $01 to play a file!
> Dave


That's hilarious, I just came on here to poke around for the same thing. I got tired of issues with the other MP3 player and decided to audible to the dfPlayer for a Christmas prop I am going to get outside in a couple of days....

I modified my code, but I haven't physically changed my hardware yet (maybe tonight), so I don't know if it will work. I ended up using this guys class library for Arduino since it seems to get ride of all the heavy lifting and made my code changes pretty much map into my original code: https://github.com/Makuna/DFMiniMp3

I was coming in to check on powering it. I hear that using the 5V supply from the Arduino can cause a hiss on the speaker, but I didn't really want to power it separately. I saw some reports that using a diode to drop the 5V to 4.3V and adding resistors to the serial lines might clean it up, so I was curious how Steve wired his up.


----------



## toozie21 (Aug 23, 2012)

Switching to the dfplayer was great. It was easy to use with that class structure and was pretty quick to swap. I highly recommend it!!!!


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

I second that quote......
Dave


----------

